# another "critique my form" thread



## sketchy (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Just trying to get some input on my form. I got my current compound bow after about 25 years of shooting traditional only. I feel like i'm shooting ok (at least I was before I changed out my string/cable... working on getting it back in tune), but I figured I'd put this up to see if the experts can give me some tips.


Thanks in advance for any thoughts/tips/advice!

























If it helps, I'm shooting a 2012 Mission Endeavor: 52-53 lbs, 28" draw.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Bow hand looks relaxes in pic1 gripping bow In pic 2 also grip is crossing life line should stay along thumb side of life line. Anchor does not appear to have a bone reference I teach strap shooters to use their index base buckle in socket behind earlobe fro bone to bone reference. Just 1 opinion worth what you paid for it good luck


----------



## sketchy (Aug 8, 2015)

It's interesting that you mention those two things, since those are exactly what I've been working on. The left hand is getting better. Thanks for the tip on the anchor. That's been my biggest form problem I think.

Thanks!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Not to railroad this thread but your shooting towards the neighbors house? Only takes one oops. Looks like plenty of woods around to use as a backdrop for your target. I noticed the same thing in your grip.


----------

